# jpg caption error



## anden33 (Jan 30, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd start by applying the free update to 6.14. Early dot releases of LR 6 were pretty buggy.


----------



## anden33 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I'd start by applying the free update to 6.14. Early dot releases of LR 6 were pretty buggy.


I upgraded but it didn't solve the problem. Its disgusting when they leave off features in an upgade!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 30, 2018)

Why would Adobe issue an update and remove features?  You will have to consider that you are the only person reporting this problem.  So, There is probably something that you are doing to cause it. 
Tell us a little more in detail how your are creating these Captions  in the Slideshow module AND what exactly is it about the captions that is not correct.  Are you using Tokens or hard coded Text?


----------



## anden33 (Jan 31, 2018)

I am using LR slideshow exactly as I did in LR 5 where it always worked successfully. Now with LR 6, I type in standard text in the Metadata Caption space, no special characters, on most photos in a folder. Then I put the folder in Slideshow mode. When I Export PDF Slideshow, each photo is displayed with its corerct caption. When I Export JPEG Slideshow, each photo is displayed with the last photo's caption in the folder. I tried everything I know to do including removing the caption in the last photo. Then only the " " marks are displayed for each photo where the caption should be. This is very strange. The JPEG slideshows are usefull for me when I want to project a slide show from another computer or flash drive, or print individual photos with the caption. Thanks for any help you can suggest.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2018)

anden33 said:


> I am using LR slideshow exactly as I did in LR 5 where it always worked successfully. Now with LR 6, I type in standard text in the Metadata Caption space, no special characters, on most photos in a folder. Then I put the folder in Slideshow mode. When I Export PDF Slideshow, each photo is displayed with its corerct caption. When I Export JPEG Slideshow, each photo is displayed with the last photo's caption in the folder. I tried everything I know to do including removing the caption in the last photo. Then only the " " marks are displayed for each photo where the caption should be. This is very strange. The JPEG slideshows are usefull for me when I want to project a slide show from another computer or flash drive, or print individual photos with the caption. Thanks for any help you can suggest.
> 
> 
> > The "Use Graphics Processor" is unchecked, but I don't calibrate my monitor.
> ...


On the Video that you sent me, I found two still images that had the issue that you are seeing. When LR creates a Slideshow, It works with the original image.  While in LR, it views an image from previews.  These bands indicate one of two things.  Your disk drive where the originals are stored could be failing and the originals are corrupt. OR  the RAM where LR builds the derivative image before creating the video file could be going bad.  If the same images are always created like this, I would suspect the disk drive. If different images show up like this each time that you build the video file, I would suspect bad RAM.   There ia an app called "meatiest" that you can find on line, D/L and run to test your memory.  I would do that next.  If you suspect a failing Disk Drive, you might try restoring these image files form your backup copy. 

Others may see this post and have different (and perhaps better) suggestions.


----------



## Trudy (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for the above two possibilities. Different images do show up with color banding each time I export the same slideshow as an MP4 so I am going to bring my computer to the shop.  I couldn't find the app, Meatiest, to test the RAM, but it is probably better to have a computer specialist do it as I would probably make matters worse.  I will let you know what happens.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 8, 2018)

Trudy said:


> I couldn't find the app, Meatiest, to test the RAM, but it is probably better to have a computer specialist do it


Damned Autocorrect!!!.  That should be "memtest".  It is the same program that your specialist will use.  All it does is read memory and generate a report You can not make matters worst by running it,


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 8, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Damned Autocorrect!!!.  That should be "memtest".  It is the same program that your specialist will use.  All it does is read memory and generate a report You can make matters worst by running it,


Cletus,

I think you mean, "You can't make things worse ..."

Memtest is a great tool for finding bad RAM sticks.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 8, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Cletus,
> 
> I think you mean, "You can't make things worse ..."
> 
> Memtest is a great tool for finding bad RAM sticks.


Yes you are correct.  Sometimes I am worser than autocorrect.


----------



## Trudy (Feb 9, 2018)

I tried to run Memtest by clicking the Start Testing button, but it did not start. In the Megabytes of RAM to Test box, I didn't change the default which read, "All unused RAM."  I assume the problem has to do with the message at the bottom of the box which read "could not allocate 4095 MB.  As soon as I hit Start Testing, a second, larger box appeared giving me information about upgrading.  Maybe I should still bring it to the computer guy if it's going to be complicated; I never have any luck with this stuff!  Thanks!


----------

